# 55 gallon container?



## Gene Boecker (May 14, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with the application of the 55 gallon limitation (found throughout the code)?

A 55 gallon drum is called that because that is the amount of liquid that is dispensed into the container and distributed as such.  However, the liquid capacity is actually such that an additional gallon or two could be put into it.

Is the "55 gallon" threshold being enforced as the size of the container or the liquid capacity?

My gut tells me that filling a 55 gallon drum to more than 55 gallons is acceptable because it's like calling a stud a 2x4.  Neither is accurate as a measure but the term identifies the item.  Still, I'd like to hear any comments on this.


----------



## High Desert (May 14, 2010)

I guess you could measure the actual amount that was put into it, but I would simply ensure that it was a 55 gallon container. I really don't think that a gallon or so over makes that much difference. A 55 galllon drum has been a standard industry drum for as long as I remember and that's why it's reference so much.


----------



## Mule (May 14, 2010)

For some reason I was thinking that a 55 gallon container only held something like 45....47 gallons.....

What's the dimensions and we'll throw some geometry (or is it algebra????) on it!


----------



## Gene Boecker (May 14, 2010)

According to the manufacturer of the particular drum, the capacity is actually a bit more - not less.

OK, I'll let you do the math:

*Exterior Dimensions in Inches *

L: 23 1/8 Inch Outside Diameter

H: 34 1/2 Inch Outside Height

From Wikipedia:

A 55-gallon drum (known as a 44-gallon drum in the United Kingdom, Canada, Ireland, South Africa and increasingly in Australia as a 200-litre drum) is a cylindrical container drum with a nominal capacity of 55 US gallons (46 imp gal; 208 L). The exact capacity varies with wall thickness and other factors. Standard drums are 22.5 inches (572 mm) in diameter and 33.5 inches (851 mm) high (these dimensions yield a total volume of ~218 L). Exact dimensions are specified in ANSI MH2.

(Anyone got a copy of that ASNI standard?)


----------



## cda (May 14, 2010)

Not sure, but when I cut one in half I can cook a lot of hambugers, steaks, and fajitas ont them. Not sure of the capcity.

I will go with 55 gallons with a little room dro expansion


----------



## Gene Boecker (May 14, 2010)

It would appear from the text (if it can be trusted) that the capacity is 10 L more than 55 galons (2.64172051 US gallons).

cda,

but what's the capacity in burgers????


----------



## High Desert (May 14, 2010)

Gene, I came up with about sixteen 6-inch burgers.


----------



## Gene Boecker (May 14, 2010)

Great!

Now all I need to do is convince the fire official that the extra 2.4 gallons will be taken up by burgers and we're all set!


----------



## Mule (May 14, 2010)

Gene Boecker said:
			
		

> OK, I'll let you do the math:
> 
> *Exterior Dimensions in Inches *
> 
> ...


I didn't say "I" would do the math! I said "we'll" do the math!  

Thank good for the internet... looks like you've already figured it out!! Besides..everybody knows

Pie R Round! Cornbread R Square! ;-)


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 14, 2010)

Same thing with gas cans the gallon capacity is below the fill point. This allows for expansion without the product seeping out of or damaging the container. It is easier to compress air than liquid.


----------



## Builder Bob (May 14, 2010)

The container has a slightly larger capacity of 55 gallons due to outage? - I believe that is the correct term for allowances in a container for vapor (head) pressure due to temperature differentials..


----------

